# chihuahua jogging ?



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

HI ya

i was told you could not jog with a chihuahua!

this morning on are walk, i saw a lady jogging with her chihuahua!

ive looked in all my chihuahua books and online and cant find anything to tell me if this is ok..

soo can you or cant you?

do you ?

thank you
star


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it's up to your chi  i wouldn't go for a long time but i don't see why not. they need exercise too right. but like i said they don't have the endurance to go for miles like other breeds do, and it says not to overwork them because of the blood sugar...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i wouldn't do it with paris or vienna, but cosmo could do really good with a jog now and then  he has soooooo much energy :? 

kisses nat


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think it's wrong to jog w/ a chi! Molly loves to run, jog,etc... I think it's fine and up to your chi. If he/she doesn't want to run then don't force them, but Molly oh boy! Don't get me started on Molly's energy!!! :roll:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Like everyone said it depends on your chi.
The only one I can jog with is Tequila, but she is built for it. I would never take Ginger jogging and Kylie, though built for it, has a bad leg and cannot run. 
I just participated in a MS walk and took both Tequila and Ginger with. After a mile I knew Ginger was getting tired and I carried her the rest of the 3 miles. Tequila made it to the end still trotting away like it was nothing.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Agree it depends on the dog and their health. Jasmine could probably jog longer than her mommy could! :lol:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Agree, too, it depends on the dog but even if my chis could take it I wouldn't do it. I'm super paranoid with leg injuries and I wouldn't want to put them through unnecesary risks. :wink:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I used to take Sadie jogging all the time!! You just have to watch out for them! You know your chi best!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

If I were capable of jogging I'd take Lily with me. :lol: We walk a lot in the warmer months and I usually tire long before she does. Just keep an eye on your chi to make sure he/she isn't getting overheated. That would be my one concern.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Great point. Weather plays a big role. We had a dog come in yesterday with heat stroke, a medium sized dog that was in great shape went jogging with mom after work when it was about 78 degrees and when they got home he collasped with heat stroke.
Just be smart... :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I could take Gadget jogging, running, hiking, and for very lovg walks if I really wanted to... But I can't run or jog so it is just walking... he really needs to walk longer than I am ready for right now... It will be interesting this summer when we go out in the woods... I want him to have some stamina so that when we are mining this summer he enjoys himself and doesn't get so tired that he doesn't like it... I take him to Amanda's school and let him run ther he runs like crazy... he loves running..


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i bet gadget looks soooo funny and cute running!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't think there is a problem with it, like others said, it depends on the chi. I think Lina would be a good jogging pal. She loves to try to run while we're walking her lol. Sometimes I end up running so that she can and I'm the one panting when we get back to the house lol


----------

